# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Thrass (17. Mai 2012)

Grüße,
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Diablo III Gästepass.
Würds doch ganz gerne mal antesten. Wäre nett wenn mir einer einen per PN zusenden würde.

mfg, Thrass


----------

